# Informal CC rides South Wales.



## lukesdad (7 Jul 2010)

Its struck me that while CCers in other parts are enjoying these rides, there have not been many in our part of the world. So I thought we might try and get some up and running.

My thoughts;

Possible areas for the first one; The Gower, Brechfa,or any of the towns/villages along the A40. Could be a loop, out/meet/back using your own route and tying it in with other members. Or other.... Dont mind myself where it is, but please bear in mind where people may be comming from.

Type of ride; We dont want to scare anyone off, so its not going to be a chaingang or a training ride. Pace to suit the slowest rider, pub/cafe stop.
Try to make routes as scenic as possible.

Dates; July/ August- up to who ever is interested really.

Who s up for it ? Any thoughts.


----------



## theclaud (7 Jul 2010)

Hi there. I'm up for it. Based Swansea/Gower. Happy to suggest Gower rides, and I know a few good routes in Carmarthenshire etc. Can also get to South Pembrokeshire, or anywhere served by train from Swansea. Might be nice to make use of the Heart of Wales line as well...

Date for your diary - Gower Cycling Festival 18-25 Sept. More on that story later!


----------



## lukesdad (7 Jul 2010)

Sounds good to me, thought about the Heart of Wales line,could tie in nicely with A40 access and bring some down from the West Midlands and Shropshire. Lovely riding country. All we ve got to do is get some interest now.


----------



## Banjo (8 Jul 2010)

Sounds good but am fairly tied up with work and holidays until the end of August.Would be great to meet up with some cc ers.

Could get out for some evening rides if anyone is up for it?I live in Barry so could get to the Gower or Sansea in an hour.


----------



## lukesdad (8 Jul 2010)

Evening Ride on the Gower would be good for me. How about next week cant do tues.


----------



## theclaud (8 Jul 2010)

Can't do next week - am on enforced low mileage to recover from an injury in time for the next FNRttC. SHould be fine from the following week...


----------



## lukesdad (8 Jul 2010)

I could be in Maidstone that week but would be allright for the Friday night.


----------



## 515mm (8 Jul 2010)

Evening ride on Gower is what we (me, Fairweather, Lardyboy and Tall Paul) do one day a week. 

Tuesday is usually our day as Bynea CC have their club night on Wed, and they have their evening 10 on Friday, so unless Fairs and Lards can be persuaded, we can probably bring only 3 to the party for Wed/Thurs. Shall ask the chaps...........


----------



## theclaud (8 Jul 2010)

lukesdad said:


> I could be in Maidstone that week but would be allright for the Friday night.



Fri 23rd is the FNRttC (Genteel Edition)! But then it's always hopeless trying to find times everyone can make - best thing, I reckon, is to get something regularish going and we all tag along when we can. I would generally favour Weds or Thurs, but am reasonably flexible. Not quite sure I grasp 515's complex schedule, so will keep an eye on this thread and hope to join in, and post invitations here if planning any good rides...


----------



## lukesdad (11 Jul 2010)

How about the weekend then. Either the first or second inAugust Sat, or Sun. Proposed route Llandovery ( meet Castle car park 9 .00 a.m.) Llyn Brianne, Abergwyesyn, Llanwytrd and back via Sugar loaf or Tirabad about 45 miles couple of thousand foot of climbing. Could tag on a extra loop if you want to make it a bit longer. Thoughts........


----------



## lukesdad (12 Jul 2010)

Not in Maidstone next week so free for a Gower evening ride. Anybody ?.........


----------



## Banjo (15 Jul 2010)

lukesdad said:


> How about the weekend then. Either the first or second inAugust Sat, or Sun. Proposed route Llandovery ( meet Castle car park 9 .00 a.m.) Llyn Brianne, Abergwyesyn, Llanwytrd and back via Sugar loaf or Tirabad about 45 miles couple of thousand foot of climbing. Could tag on a extra loop if you want to make it a bit longer. Thoughts........



Would love to do the route but were away on holiday then. I think your going to struggle to get many together this time of year and wont ever be able to please everyone.


----------



## Banjo (15 Jul 2010)

lukesdad said:


> Not in Maidstone next week so free for a Gower evening ride. Anybody ?.........



I am up for it either Monday or Thursday evening, working the other nights.


----------



## theclaud (15 Jul 2010)

Banjo said:


> I am up for it either Monday or Thursday evening, working the other nights.



Hey Banjo. I think Lukesdad can't do Monday. We've pencilled in a Gower loop for a midweek evening, to be selected according to the weather forecast on Monday. We could aim to make it the Thursday, if that suits LD?


----------



## Lardyboy (15 Jul 2010)

Sorry about not replying earlier, but have been quite busy over the last couple of days/weeks and as a result haven't been visiting the forum. 

I'll be seeing 515 and Fairweather tomorrow and bring the subject up about a the loop. We would normally be out on a Tuesday but the weather was even too inclement for me never mind Fairweather.

Tuesday's or Thursday would be the best days for us TBH, as Wednesdays are club get together evenings and Fridays are club TT nights. Though we could if needed/persuaded, miss the Wednesday night chin wag and coffee.


----------



## lukesdad (15 Jul 2010)

Yep Thurs fine with me.


----------



## Banjo (16 Jul 2010)

Thursday is looking popular can we make that a definite now? Anyone suggest a good place to meet up?What time can you guys make it to the Gower by,I can get there anytime from about 4pm onwards.


----------



## lukesdad (16 Jul 2010)

Banjo said:


> Thursday is looking popular can we make that a definite now? Anyone suggest a good place to meet up?What time can you guys make it to the Gower by,I can get there anytime from about 4pm onwards.


TC s shout on this one I think. TC........


----------



## theclaud (16 Jul 2010)

lukesdad said:


> TC s shout on this one I think. TC........



A wee bit later is better for me, tho' I can probably knock off work a bit early. 5 or after? Dunno where's convenient for everyone else, but suggest somewhere on the West Swansea/Gower fringes. I'll be coming from Townhill. Railway Inn in Killay? Fairwood Hospital? Gowerton Crossroads/surgery? Dunvant car park?


----------



## lukesdad (16 Jul 2010)

Gowerton crossroads Surgery would Probably be best for Banjo easy to find. Time and route upto you TC


----------



## Lardyboy (16 Jul 2010)

G'ton cross roads would be the easiest to find certainly, and parking isn't a problem there AFAIK. I would like to put forward the idea of a pint in the Railway Inn after the ride. There's a fine selection of real ale available for those who drink it . I'm normally home by 5-5.30 so I'd say 6ish? The lads will tell you about my rather lax time keeping.


----------



## theclaud (16 Jul 2010)

Lardyboy said:


> G'ton cross roads would be the easiest to find certainly, and parking isn't a problem there AFAIK. I would like to put forward the idea of a pint in the Railway Inn after the ride. There's a fine selection of real ale available for those who drink it . I'm normally home by 5-5.30 so I'd say 6ish? The lads will tell you about my rather lax time keeping.



Sounds like a plan, Larders!


----------



## lukesdad (16 Jul 2010)

Banjo PM me if you need directions.


----------



## Banjo (17 Jul 2010)

lukesdad said:


> Banjo PM me if you need directions.



I know the way to Gowerton.I still have your mobile number on my phone if any probs.Main concern is keeping up and getting back to the Railway before last orders :-)


----------



## lukesdad (17 Jul 2010)

Banjo said:


> I know the way to Gowerton.I still have your mobile number on my phone if any probs.Main concern is keeping up and getting back to the Railway before last orders :-)


 Ok Ill make sure Ive got my phone with me. Dont worry have faith.( I know a shortcut  )


----------



## theclaud (20 Jul 2010)

Bumpetty bump! Evening Gower loop this Thursday in case anyone else is interested. Meet Gowerton Crossroads/Surgery 6pm, finish at the Railway Inn in Killay for a pint. Lukesdad, Banjo and I are in, and hopefully Lardyboy and friends. All welcome - pace/route can be adjusted to suit...


----------



## Aperitif (20 Jul 2010)

theclaud said:


> Bumpetty bump! Evening Gower loop this Thursday in case anyone else is interested. Meet Gowerton Crossroads/Surgery 6pm, finish at the Railway Inn in Killay for a pint. Lukesdad, Banjo and I are in, and hopefully Lardyboy and friends. All welcome - pace/route can be adjusted to suit...



Don't you go tiring yourself out young miss - the boys from London want a share of you too you know! Have fun.


----------



## theclaud (20 Jul 2010)

Aperitif said:


> Don't you go tiring yourself out young miss - the boys from London want a share of you too you know! Have fun.



Ha! Well if it's too much like today we might end up doing a token ten-miler then taking the shortcut to the pub to recover our strength...


----------



## TheDoctor (20 Jul 2010)

[butts in]
Next time I'm up in your part of the world I'll try and organise a meet. I cycled to Gowerton on Saturday.
Longest ride I've done with my Dad in some years. We did another one later the same day too 
[/butts in]


----------



## theclaud (20 Jul 2010)

TheDoctor said:


> [butts in]
> Next time I'm up in your part of the world I'll try and organise a meet.* I cycled to Gowerton on Saturday*.
> Longest ride I've done with my Dad in some years. We did another one later the same day too
> [/butts in]



Good timing! Saturday was glorious. Sunday was vile. Yes keep us in the loop, Doctor!


----------



## theclaud (22 Jul 2010)

So... a veritable monsoon this morning. Still, that might bode well - it was exactly the same yesterday and settled into warm stormy showers with lovely sunny intervals. You can't last long in this bit of the world without an optimistic approach to the weather...


----------



## lukesdad (22 Jul 2010)

I ve had a quiet word with the Almighty.........He say Yessss!


----------



## theclaud (22 Jul 2010)

lukesdad said:


> I ve had a quiet word with the Almighty.........He say Yessss!



Jolly good. But He's a slippery operator and is unlikely to give away something for nothing. I hope you've not sold us out on the FNRttC in order to buy a dry evening on the Gower. If we're deluged at 3am on Saturday I'll know who to blame...


----------



## CounterfeitKelly (22 Jul 2010)

Hello,

Lukesdad told me about this when I registered a few days ago.
I can't make it over from Llanelli this evening but I hope it goes okay, there was a tree down across the path just south of the Railway Inn on Monday but the council must have cleared it by now.
Hang on, is that thunder I can hear?

Mike


----------



## theclaud (22 Jul 2010)

CounterfeitKelly said:


> Hello,
> 
> Lukesdad told me about this when I registered a few days ago.
> I can't make it over from Llanelli this evening but I hope it goes okay, there was a tree down across the path just south of the Railway Inn on Monday but the council must have cleared it by now.
> ...



We laugh in the face of thunder, and tweak the noses of monsoons. Thanks for the tree tip-off - that's my probable route home in the dark after a few pints. Hope to see you on another, if we're not struck by lightning this evening...


----------



## lukesdad (22 Jul 2010)

Its gone I went through that way last night


----------



## theclaud (22 Jul 2010)

lukesdad said:


> Its gone I went through that way last night



Excellent. It's brightening up!


----------



## lukesdad (23 Jul 2010)

Well I thought that went well....... Big thank yo to The Claude for a great route. Not sure about the team time trial after the pub stop mind.


----------



## theclaud (23 Jul 2010)

I enjoyed that - thanks, Gentlemen! We got lucky with the weather - when I got back to Mumbles it had obviously been bucketing it down, but had missed us completely. We zigzagged and figure-of-eighted round Gower and got all the hills out of the way before the pub (The Dolphin at Llanrhidian) then had a nice flat run back along the Marsh Road. We even had a rainbow over the marshes at Oxwich . The announcement that the pub was on the horizon gave Banjo new legs - he was suddenly off like a rocket - and we had couple of welcome pints of Pride and/or Rev James, captured an escaped chicken, and watched the sunset over the Loughor Estuary. All good, and very nice to meet the local(ish) CC crew.

Pictured: 515mm, NotSoLardyboy, me, Lukesdad and Banjo. 515 and LB's pal Stuart accompanied us as far as the boozer, at what for him was obviously an ultra-leisurely pace. Lardyboy's stealth drop-bar Moulton is camouflaged against the hedge, and is apparently invisible to radar...


----------



## Banjo (23 Jul 2010)

Really enjoyable ride great to meet some of the local cyclechatters.
Had a bit of a shock driving home on the M4 A car passed me going West in the fast lane of the east bound carriageway  Hopefully didnt end in a disaster,I phoned the oldbill and immediately the matrix signs flashed up a 30mph limit which eveyone bar me ignored as usual.

Apart from that a great ride and pleasant pub stop.Our multi talented ride leader "the Claude"even managed a chicken rescue operation . 

looking forward to the next one.


----------



## Lardyboy (23 Jul 2010)

A really nice evening jaunt around the Gower with fellow Chatters.

Big "diolch" to The Claude for sorting out the route, acting as guide and ensuring that everyone was suitably thirsty by the time we got to Llanrhidian and the Dolphin. I'll get a round in next time, I promise! 

What were you thinking Banjo when that idiot went passed I can only imagine? There hasn't been anything on the local news about it anyway.

It was nice to meet a fellow cyclist in Lukesdad who also has a slightly relaxed attitude to bike cleanliness. 

Cheers guys, hope it's not too long before we do it all again.


----------



## Banjo (24 Jul 2010)

Morning Lardy bit of a shock seeing an oncoming car, I googled it but couldnt find any reports so hopefully ended safely. What was a bit worrying was the dozens of google hits with similar stories which ended in disaster, The first google hit read 3 dead after man drove wrong way on M4 at Port Talbot .My blood chilled a bit until I realized it was an archived news story from years ago.

One question what make is your back light? It was impressive as I followed you along the coast road back to Gowerton.515 did tell me but I cant remember now.


----------



## Lardyboy (24 Jul 2010)

Banjo said:


> Morning Lardy bit of a shock seeing an oncoming car, I googled it but couldnt find any reports so hopefully ended safely. What was a bit worrying was the dozens of google hits with similar stories which ended in disaster, The first google hit read 3 dead after man drove wrong way on M4 at Port Talbot .My blood chilled a bit until I realized it was an archived news story from years ago.
> 
> One question what make is your back light? It was impressive as I followed you along the coast road back to Gowerton.515 did tell me but I cant remember now.



I can remember that incident quite well Banjo and another one not long after in Newport. It does heighten the senses when you're on the M4!

The back light is a BBB one. Can't remember the model, but it's got a 1 watt l.e.d. There are numerous ones available with those available, Smart do one, Blackburn, RSP, etc etc. Have a look in Ribble or Chain Reaction so you can see whats available on offer at the moment. Got mine at the local LBS with 25% off!


----------



## lukesdad (24 Jul 2010)

Lardyboy said:


> It was nice to meet a fellow cyclist in Lukesdad who also has a slightly relaxed attitude to bike cleanliness.


----------



## Banjo (24 Jul 2010)

Oh no were not safe anywhere, he is out on his mountainbike today......


----------



## lukesdad (25 Jul 2010)

Banjo said:


> Oh no were not safe anywhere, he is out on his mountainbike today......


Run yer buggers.....run...


----------



## 515mm (25 Jul 2010)

Chapeau to theclaud for such an enjoyable evening on Thurs last. 90% of the roads I'd either forgotton about or never ridden on before, remarkable what's on your doorstep that you don't know about. Looking forward to the next one already........


----------



## lukesdad (31 Jul 2010)

How is everybody fixed for a weekend ride?


----------



## Banjo (31 Jul 2010)

lukesdad said:


> How is everybody fixed for a weekend ride?


Would love to if i can.

I could do next Sunday .Could also do Sat 28th but need to get back for work that night.Or Sunday 29th I could do an evening ride.

Unsociable working hours are a pain.


----------



## lukesdad (31 Jul 2010)

Cant do next Sunday but Sat 28th Sounds good. Do you want to pencil that in Banjo ?


----------



## Banjo (31 Jul 2010)

lukesdad said:


> Cant do next Sunday but Sat 28th Sounds good. Do you want to pencil that in Banjo ?



OK. only problem is I need to be back in Barry before about 4pm as I am working that night so a morning ride would be ideal for me if that suits everyone else.


----------



## lukesdad (1 Aug 2010)

Was thinking of a 40 -50 mile loop start 9.30 10 ish Llandovery start that OK.


----------



## Banjo (2 Aug 2010)

lukesdad said:


> Was thinking of a 40 -50 mile loop start 9.30 10 ish Llandovery start that OK.



Sounds good to me.


----------



## theclaud (2 Aug 2010)

Enjoy, Gentlemen. Can't make that one as I'll be in London. Don't forget to take a camera and post the pics here...


----------



## lukesdad (3 Aug 2010)

Saturday 28th of August then, Meet castle car park Llandovery 10 am. Loop as mentioned earlier .

I will be riding down from Carmarthen via Llandeilo, If anybody wants to meet up to put a few more miles in, let me Know.


----------



## DaveP (3 Aug 2010)

lukesdad said:


> Saturday 28th of August then, Meet castle car park Llandovery 10 am. Loop as mentioned earlier .
> 
> I will be riding down from Carmarthen via Llandeilo, If anybody wants to meet up to put a few more miles in, let me Know.



Would love to do that, but I have to work the whole weekend including the night  ......


----------



## lukesdad (6 Aug 2010)

DaveP said:


> Would love to do that, but I have to work the whole weekend including the night  ......


Sorry to hear that Dave. Stunning scenery on this one, Im sure well have some more in the area in the near future.


----------



## Banjo (7 Aug 2010)

lukesdad said:


> Saturday 28th of August then, Meet castle car park Llandovery 10 am. Loop as mentioned earlier .
> 
> I will be riding down from Carmarthen via Llandeilo, If anybody wants to meet up to put a few more miles in, let me Know.




see you in Llandovery. Looking forward to it now.


----------



## captainhastings (7 Aug 2010)

lukesdad said:


> Carmarthen via Llandeilo, If anybody wants to meet up to put a few more miles in, let me Know.



Thats a ride I would love to do at some point but I have yet to exceed 20 miles so need another month or 2 then I would love to tag along some time. In reverse too as I am in St Clears


----------



## lukesdad (7 Aug 2010)

captainhastings said:


> Thats a ride I would love to do at some point but I have yet to exceed 20 miles so need another month or 2 then I would love to tag along some time. In reverse too as I am in St Clears


 You could allways meet us at Llandovery the pace wont be hot and there ll be couple of stops for the obligetary photo shoot and refreshment Im only 10 miles north of you by the way.


----------



## lukesdad (21 Aug 2010)

Llandovery a week today, anymore takers ?


----------



## captainhastings (21 Aug 2010)

Looking forward to it and the weather is looking promising http://www.metcheck.com/V40/UK/FREE/dayforecast.asp?day=7&zipcode=SA33
I did 29 miles today so feeling more confident too. Got a niggle with the knee ( running related ) so long as its ok shall definitely be there


----------



## Banjo (22 Aug 2010)

captainhastings said:


> Looking forward to it and the weather is looking promising http://www.metcheck....=7&zipcode=SA33
> I did 29 miles today so feeling more confident too. Got a niggle with the knee ( running related ) so long as its ok shall definitely be there



I will be there and not working Saturday night now so not under any pressures to be back for work.Will be taking the camera .I havent ridden that bit of Wales before so looking forward to it.Fingers crossed for the weather.


----------



## CounterfeitKelly (25 Aug 2010)

No way I can get there, due to work. Ah well, enjoy the ride, the weather's picking up by then as far as I know. Give my regards to the Staircase .


----------



## Banjo (27 Aug 2010)

See you tommorow (Saturday) 10 am llandovery carpark. Looking forward to it and weather should be kind to us.


----------



## lukesdad (27 Aug 2010)

I ll be there!


----------



## captainhastings (28 Aug 2010)

Hope you all have a great day the weather looks perfect


----------



## Banjo (28 Aug 2010)

captainhastings said:


> Hope you all have a great day the weather looks perfect



Was a great ride. Scenery is unbelievable though you have a few small hills to get up to enjoy it  .
Turned out to be just lukesdad and myself, probably a mistake doing it on a bankholiday weekend when lots of people have other commitments.

We did about 40 miles North from Llandovery up the side of Llyn Brianne then across to Abergwesyn and Llanwrtyd then back down to llandovery. Some great roads, most of the hills not too steep (with the exception of Devils Staircase which I think is steeper than the advertised 25% ,I havent had to walk up a hill for a while now )or long and some brilliant twisty descents. Hardly saw a car .

Nice one lukes dad. I enjoyed it lots


----------



## captainhastings (28 Aug 2010)

Some nice pics Banjo and as you say they look loverly and quiet. I see you stopped for a nice cuppa too that looks a nice stop


----------



## lukesdad (28 Aug 2010)

Lovely ride today,good weather (despite the headwind seemingly all the way round  ) . Despite there only being the 2 of us the scenery dominated the ride and most of our conversation (no matter how many pictures we took they can never do this one justice) although other subjects were also covered in great depth. Mutterings and plans being hatched for the next one, equally beautiful but further east.If that one comes off Banjo should be another classic.

You don t descend the Devils staircase... you negociate it, forgot how awsome those hairpins are. 2 tea stops, but we thought we were a little underdressed for the white linen table cloths at Llanwytrd so we crossed the road and had our tea in a shop that seemed to sell everything. Very quiet for a bank holliday weekend I thought. The descent of sugar loaf was interesting into a full westerly ( more haipins,well sort off) After leaving Banjo at Llandovery I went home via Brechfa forest. The chain held out but I think ill need to put a measure on it tomorrow 130 miles for the day, although the 40 odd around Llyn Brianne certainly surpassed the rest, Im sure that must have had something to do with the company..The Uberman from Barry. Cheers mate thourghly enjoyed it too. Looking forward to the next one.


----------



## Lardyboy (29 Aug 2010)

Looks like you enjoyed yourselves if that's the right word? PM sent L to explain my absence.


----------



## Banjo (29 Aug 2010)

Next CC Wales ride is pencilled in for Saturday 9th October. Starting at Chepstow 10 AM route still to be finalized. Will be doing a recce ASAP so watch this space. Riders from the dark side of the Severn Bridge more than welcome to come across and join us


----------



## lukesdad (30 Aug 2010)

Banjo said:


> Next CC Wales ride is pencilled in for Saturday 9th October. Starting at Chepstow 10 AM route still to be finalized. Will be doing a recce ASAP so watch this space. Riders from the dark side of the Severn Bridge more than welcome to come across and join us


 Sounds good to me, the more the Merrier


----------



## theclaud (31 Aug 2010)

Banjo said:


> Next CC Wales ride is pencilled in for Saturday 9th October. Starting at Chepstow 10 AM route still to be finalized. Will be doing a recce ASAP so watch this space. Riders from the dark side of the Severn Bridge more than welcome to come across and join us



Nice pics Banjo. I've put the next one in my diary.


----------



## DrSquirrel (31 Aug 2010)

I will give it a try - waiting on some idea of route/distance and all that.


----------



## Banjo (3 Sep 2010)

DrSquirrel said:


> I will give it a try - waiting on some idea of route/distance and all that.



Hope to see you there Doc. I rode the route today and it was a nice ride, some great scenery smooth tarmac and not to busy except going through Monmouth .

This is a link to the route. My link

I left the car in the Chepstow Castle Dell Car Park.This is easy to find, just follow the oneway system and its on the left at the bottom of the hill.Unfortunately it cost £3.50 for all day but does have toilets and is close to the riverside pubs which have tables outside on the river bank for a post ride coffee or beer.

And a few pictures to wet your appettites.



























Thank You Albert  






I had a quick beer in a pub called the Rat Trap just outside Usk on the Chepstow Road. They do food all afternoon on Saturdays if people want it or we could stop in Monmouth or Raglan.

The hill between Usk and Chepstow isnt as bad as it looks on the route profile I am no mountain goat and I went up it gently with a cog to spare.

Looking forward to it now . Fingers crossed for the weather.

Meeting point Chepstow Castle Dell Carpark 10 am Saturday October 9th. See you there.


----------



## DrSquirrel (4 Sep 2010)

Banjo said:


> Hope to see you there Doc. I rode the route today and it was a nice ride, some great scenery smooth tarmac and not to busy except going through Monmouth .



I know the car park you mean. Didn't look for some side road to park along? That's what I do around Hay-on-Wye.

I will see - the distance to drive is more than the distance planed on the bikes...


----------



## lukesdad (5 Sep 2010)

DrSquirrel said:


> I know the car park you mean. Didn't look for some side road to park along? That's what I do around Hay-on-Wye.
> 
> I will see - the distance to drive is more than the distance planed on the bikes...


You could always pedal there and pedal back DS


----------



## Banjo (5 Sep 2010)

DrSquirrel said:


> I know the car park you mean. Didn't look for some side road to park along? That's what I do around Hay-on-Wye.
> 
> I will see - the distance to drive is more than the distance planed on the bikes...



The yellow line painters seem to have gone mad in chepstow.You could probably park outside the town somewhere then pedal down to the castle to meet up with everyone if you wished.


----------



## DrSquirrel (5 Sep 2010)

lukesdad said:


> You could always pedal there and pedal back DS



130ish miles - not this time 



Banjo said:


> The yellow line painters seem to have gone mad in chepstow.You could probably park outside the town somewhere then pedal down to the castle to meet up with everyone if you wished.



It's the same in Hay - my general point though, is when cycling 40 odd miles etc, what is another 1-2 miles on that


----------



## Lardyboy (6 Sep 2010)

Unfortunately I'm working so once again I have to cry off.


----------



## lukesdad (15 Sep 2010)

I m away for a couple of weeks Banjo, but will be there.


----------



## lukesdad (5 Oct 2010)

Im back  hope the weather improves for next weekend. Was going to ride down,but I ll see what the weather is doing. Anybody else commiting themselves Banjo ?


----------



## theclaud (5 Oct 2010)

lukesdad said:


> Im back  hope the weather improves for next weekend. Was going to ride down,but I ll see what the weather is doing. Anybody else commiting themselves Banjo ?



Keen but not definite - I now need to find somewhere else to live, and Saturday might be the only day I can do house-hunting. Will let you know.


----------



## theclaud (7 Oct 2010)

I'm out. Sorry. Was hoping for a bit of luck this week with the house-hunting, but no joy as yet. Have a good one.


----------



## Banjo (7 Oct 2010)

Good Luck with the house hunting TC. 

Weather Forecast is looking good for Saturday.Also I have heard from a cyclist in Monmouth that the roadworks in glendower St is finally finished so negotiaing Monmouth shouild now be much easier. Can anyone going send me a message please . Cheers Banjo


----------



## Banjo (9 Oct 2010)

Had an enjoyable ride today only myself and Lukes Dad turned out in the end. I know some people had other commitments and Chepstow was a long drive for some just for a short ride maybe using it as a venue was a mistake.

The ride up the Wye Valley road is quite scenic and surprisingly little traffic. Cake in Monmouth fuelled us up for the ride down to Usk via Raglan on minor roads ,a beer in the Rat Trap fuelled us for the pull up the hill on the way back to Chepstow.

I think Lardy is in the frame to arrange the next one so I am looking forward to that.


----------



## lukesdad (11 Oct 2010)

Very enjoyable it was too, sorry for the delayed start Banjo ( brake pads flying out of the back of the car on the M48 not the best of starts).

Larders doing the next one eh ? Hope its not a time trial to Kidwelly  looking forward to it allready.


----------



## theclaud (11 Oct 2010)

Banjo said:


> Had an enjoyable ride today only myself and Lukes Dad turned out in the end. I know some people had other commitments and Chepstow was a long drive for some just for a short ride maybe using it as a venue was a mistake.
> 
> The ride up the Wye Valley road is quite scenic and surprisingly little traffic. Cake in Monmouth fuelled us up for the ride down to Usk via Raglan on minor roads ,a beer in the Rat Trap fuelled us for the pull up the hill on the way back to Chepstow.
> 
> I think Lardy is in the frame to arrange the next one so I am looking forward to that.



Sorry to miss this one. Look forward to finding out what Larders has up his sleeve. Should be interesting to compare the ratio of pub stops to distance covered for different ride leaders...


----------



## lukesdad (11 Oct 2010)

theclaud said:


> Sorry to miss this one. Look forward to finding out what Larders has up his sleeve. Should be interesting to compare the ratio of pub stops to distance covered for different ride leaders...



Stops or, pints in stops, Mmmm.. Think I know ll be in yellow for that particular contest


----------



## lukesdad (2 Nov 2010)

Its gone very quiet.


----------



## theclaud (5 Mar 2011)

Will probably ride Cardiff-Swansea tomorrow. Informal early recce for May's FNRttC, stopping at Ewenny for tea/cake/lunch. Sorry about short notice, but any company from the South Wales CC Chapter would be welcome. If I get the train I intend to, I'll be at Cardiff station about 10:15, and will bimble down to the bay before setting off from outside the WMC, via Grangetown and Culverhouse Cross, possible diversions to check out a few other things. 65 miles ish. I work late on Saturdays, though, so if it's a heavy night everything might be put back an hour. Or two. Post here or text me if you want to meet up - don't send PM cos I don't get notifications on the phone.


----------



## lukesdad (7 Mar 2011)

Sorry I missed this TC having only just got back from Bristol. Would of liked to of joined you. Hope it was a succesfull recce.


----------



## Banjo (7 Mar 2011)

Hi TC Hope you had a good recce, was tied up yesterday with youngest son doing St Davids cancer research Run .

Goodluck for the ride.I am working that night so if you see some lights out on the Bristol Channel its not a cyclist traking a wrong turn.


----------



## theclaud (7 Mar 2011)

Banjo said:


> Hi TC Hope you had a good recce, was tied up yesterday with youngest son doing St Davids cancer research Run .
> 
> Goodluck for the ride.*I am working that night* so if you see some lights out on the Bristol Channel its not a cyclist traking a wrong turn.



That's a shame. I would have been glad of your company yesterday, as I got a bit lost in the Barry Triangle . I don't think I realised Barry was so hilly, and there's something about its layout that defeats the intuitive navigator. The idea was that it might be nice for the Night Riders to see Barry Island...


----------



## Aperitif (7 Mar 2011)

Sorry to interrupt. Yesterday, remember? Lost in Banjoland... I said I was going to go and read in the sun. I did, but chose the car park out the back, not the High St (only the high life for me...)
Anyway, as I walked across the empty car park to sit on the floor and read under the "blazing sun", I saw a lone folded booklet - which turned out to be someone's bank book. I picked it up, put it in an envelope to return*, and thought no more of it.
Took it out and put it on my desk this morning ready for the postbox and lo. A 'Barryday'!
Coincidence non!






*Naughty boy should have torn the front page off though!

Edit: Might help if I included the pic I wanted - doh!


----------



## Banjo (7 Mar 2011)

Which ever way you go through Barry involves a bit of a climb then back down again.I would have enjoyed doing the recce but Cant do everything.

If you want me to plot a good route through Barry on a map just tell me which road you will come in on and which road you wish to leave on.


----------



## theclaud (7 Mar 2011)

Banjo said:


> Which ever way you go through Barry involves a bit of a climb then back down again.I would have enjoyed doing the recce but Cant do everything.
> 
> If you want me to plot a good route through Barry on a map just tell me which road you will come in on and which road you wish to leave on.



The Barry thing was tentative - I wanted to see if made sense to come out of Cardiff via Penarth and keep the whole thing hugging the coast - I shall report back to DZ and see what he thinks. My hunch at the moment is that my previous idea is better - out through Grangetown and Culverhouse Cross, then some small but direct country lanes that go via St Lythan's and Llancarfan/Llancadle and bring us out West of the airport, near the power station. I've been round Barry on the bypass/docks link road before, heading in the other direction (towards Cardiff). It's fun bombing downhill on it but would be pretty tedious in the other direction I think, so yesterday I was aiming for an intuitive directish route through the town, that would bring me out on the Pontypridd Rd/Port Rd roundabout.


----------



## theclaud (7 Mar 2011)

Aperitif said:


> Sorry to interrupt. Yesterday, remember? Lost in Banjoland... I said I was going to go and read in the sun. I did, but chose the car park out the back, not the High St (only the high life for me...)
> Anyway, as I walked across the empty car park to sit on the floor and read under the "blazing sun", I saw a lone folded booklet - which turned out to be someone's bank book. I picked it up, put it in an envelope to return*, and thought no more of it.
> Took it out and put it on my desk this morning ready for the postbox and lo. A 'Barryday'!
> *Coincidence non!*
> ...



Not at all - it's all part of the mysterious Barry Triangle thing. There are higher powers at work...


----------



## theclaud (7 Mar 2011)

lukesdad said:


> Sorry I missed this TC having only just got back from Bristol. Would of liked to of joined you. Hope it was a succesfull recce.



It was a nice ride, thanks, LD. I had a brisk Easterly, and a nice bit of sunshine. FNRttC aside for the moment, I'm thinking the route might make a very nice extended pub crawl on a sunny Sunday. I was a bit early this time to try the Plough and Harrow in Monknash, but it looks rather inviting. Anyone know it? Plus there's a nice pub in Llancarfan, two pubs on the green at Nottage, and the Prince of Wales at Kenfig...


----------



## Banjo (7 Mar 2011)

Fox and hounds in Llancarfan has a good name for food and beer Plough and Harrow also very good watering hole.

The lanes down to Llancarfan via St Lythans are pretty black at night dont know if thats an issue.Fairly potholed in places as well'

If you wanted to hug the coast you could go over the Barrage Locks then over the new foot/cycle bridge across to Penarth (Pont Y Werin)

then through Sully ,into bottom end of Barry .Bit of a climb then for a couple of miles but not too steep to Waycock Cross roundabout to exit Barry to the west.


----------



## theclaud (7 Mar 2011)

Banjo said:


> Fox and hounds in Llancarfan has a good name for food and beer Plough and Harrow also very good watering hole.
> 
> The lanes down to Llancarfan via St Lythans are pretty black at night dont know if thats an issue.Fairly potholed in places as well'
> 
> ...



Thanks Banjo. Might investigate that option as well. I've noticed most of the surface problems on those lanes are all on one side - could be as simple as asking people to keep right on the didgy sections. Some of the FNRttC routes have quite long country lane sections - I'm thinking it might be nice for the first half of the ride, as the second half will have more streetlights.


----------



## theclaud (7 Mar 2011)

Didgy? I mean dodgy...


----------



## Banjo (7 Mar 2011)

Going through lancarfan would certainly give an atmosphere of peace and quiet at that time.Plough and Harrow at Monknash is reputed to be very Haunted with lots of strange occurences.

Locals may be reporting sightings of strange apparitions on bikes floating past in the dead of night.


----------



## Aperitif (7 Mar 2011)

Banjo said:


> Going through lancarfan would certainly give an atmosphere of peace and quiet at that time.*Plough and Harrow at Monknash is reputed to be very Haunted with lots of strange occurences.*
> 
> Locals may be reporting sightings of strange apparitions on bikes floating past in the dead of night.



Banjo, you're a lyre!


----------



## Banjo (7 Mar 2011)

Aperitif said:


> <BR>Banjo, you're a lyre! <IMG class=bbc_emoticon alt= src="http://www.cyclechat.net/styles/default/xenforo/smilies/icon_smile.gif"><BR>


<BR><BR>I think youve been under the blazing sun too long.Did you fall asleep doing the crossword?<IMG class=bbc_emoticon alt= src="http://www.cyclechat.net/styles/default/xenforo/smilies/biggrin.gif"> <BR><BR><BR>


----------



## Aperitif (7 Mar 2011)

Banjo said:


> I think youve been under the blazing sun too long.Did you fall asleep doing the crossword?



I haven't a clue. I looked across and felt a bit down.. and now I'm in the pseudo queue.  (Anyway, Banjo - enough of this duelling, pick on yourself )


----------



## Banjo (7 Mar 2011)

Aperitif said:


> I haven't a clue. I looked across and felt a bit down.. and now I'm in the pseudo queue.  (Anyway, Banjo - enough of this duelling, pick on yourself )




All sounds a bit cryptic to me :-)


----------



## lukesdad (7 Mar 2011)

theclaud said:


> It was a nice ride, thanks, LD. I had a brisk Easterly, and a nice bit of sunshine. FNRttC aside for the moment, I'm thinking the route might make a very nice extended pub crawl on a sunny Sunday. I was a bit early this time to try the Plough and Harrow in Monknash, but it looks rather inviting. Anyone know it? Plus there's a nice pub in Llancarfan, two pubs on the green at Nottage, and the Prince of Wales at Kenfig...


That sounds rather good TC, better send RP an invite.


----------



## lukesdad (29 Mar 2011)

Gower evening ride this year anybody ? Maybe Last week of June or first week of July ?


----------



## theclaud (31 Mar 2011)

lukesdad said:


> Gower evening ride this year anybody ? Maybe Last week of June or first week of July ?



Sounds good to me, LD. Pencil in a date now?


----------



## lukesdad (1 Apr 2011)

Anyday in Particular suit ?


----------



## Banjo (1 Apr 2011)

lukesdad said:


> Gower evening ride this year anybody ? Maybe Last week of June or first week of July ?



Last week of June should be ok for me or Friday 1st July. Working after that.


----------



## lukesdad (1 Apr 2011)

Last week of june or Friday 1st is good for me OK TC ?


----------



## theclaud (2 Apr 2011)

lukesdad said:


> Last week of june or Friday 1st is good for me OK TC ?



Fri 24 is the mater's birthday. 22nd or 23rd better for me if that week. Fri 1st looks OK tho!

C


----------



## lukesdad (2 Apr 2011)

Fri 1st it is then. Same time and place as last year 6.00 pm wasn t it ?


----------



## Taffcycles (7 Apr 2011)

Thanks lukesdad for this thread,

Had a look in my calender for the 1st of july and i think its going to be OK for me to come and join you all if that is OK with you


----------



## DrSquirrel (7 Apr 2011)

Taffcycles said:


> Thanks lukesdad for this thread,
> 
> Had a look in my calender for the 1st of july and i think its going to be OK for me to come and join you all if that is OK with you



Taffcycles - that rings a bell, do you do cycle tours?


----------



## Taffcycles (7 Apr 2011)

Taffcycles is just a name that I made up Taff as I am Welsh and cycles as something as I like to do.


----------



## lukesdad (8 Apr 2011)

Taffcycles said:


> Thanks lukesdad for this thread,
> 
> Had a look in my calender for the 1st of july and i think its going to be OK for me to come and join you all if that is OK with you



The more the merrier


----------



## Taffcycles (9 Apr 2011)

I dont know if you all know of the Llanelli ride

It is organised by the llanelli round table with the Human Being Active, 
a ride covering a distance of 31 miles

£10 for Adults 
All entries will get a T-shirt and a medal on completion  
11am on the 5th June 2011


----------



## Taffcycles (9 Apr 2011)

Also the British Heart Foundation.

*Type:* Bike Rides
16,29 and 50 mile to choose from,*On the* 03 July 2011*At the * Recreation Ground next to St Helens, Swansea (SA2 0AR)*Entry Fee:* £10.00 (Adult)

I have put may name down for this one


----------



## Taffcycles (13 Apr 2011)

I forgot to ask you were do you meet up and time please, 

also were do you go around the gower?


----------



## Banjo (13 Apr 2011)

Last year it was in the carpark by the medical center at Gowerton Cross. I think 6 pm has been mentioned but keep your ear to the ground closer to the time.

Is the Claude going to entertain us with a display of chicken rustling skill this year?


----------



## lukesdad (13 Apr 2011)

Thread is open lads !

Gower evening ride.


----------



## theclaud (13 Apr 2011)

Banjo said:


> Last year it was in the carpark by the medical center at Gowerton Cross. I think 6 pm has been mentioned but keep your ear to the ground closer to the time.
> 
> *Is the Claude going to entertain us with a display of chicken rustling skill this year?*



Hey! That was the opposite of rustling! Funnily enough, I had to stop my bike a couple of weeks back to bung a very cute lamb back over a fence somewhere near Llanwrst. Given the hills round there, I was quite glad of any excuse for a breather...


----------



## theclaud (13 Apr 2011)

By the way, Banjo - a bit OT, but if there's a nice evening next week I'm thinking of checking out a road to see if it should be a route contender for the Wales FNRttC - the one that heads SW from the A48 a little way W of Bonvilston, and goes through Llantrithyd and Llanmaes towards Llantwit Major. Do you know it, and have you any thoughts if so? I'll probably pick up a train back to Swansea from Bridgend. Let me know if you fancy joining me, in which case it might call for a pint at that boozer I've had my eye on in Monknash...


----------



## Banjo (13 Apr 2011)

Have ridden that road lots of times.Narrow country lane type of road mostly but perfectly rideable on any bike.

Re next week would very much like to join you but cant really commit to a particular day yet as lots of stuff going on for me then. Will send U a PM.


----------



## theclaud (13 Apr 2011)

Banjo said:


> Have ridden that road lots of times.Narrow country lane type of road mostly but perfectly rideable on any bike.
> 
> Re next week would very much like to join you but cant really commit to a particular day yet as lots of stuff going on for me then. Will send U a PM.



OK - I just want to see how it compares to the St Lythan's-Llancarfan Rd for surface, gradient, ambience and the like... Monday to Weds best for me.


----------

